# whats the best kind of muzzle?



## 544ap22 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok.. 
I knew about the law and cuz I was never cought I didnt think much about it.. Unfortunately I have now to muzzle my dog everytime I go out in public with her. I got a $200 fine the other day and got really upset. I really didnt wanna do that to her  
Thing is, where I live is pretty hot in the summer. Im wondering what is the best kind of muzzle for her when we go running and all. Which is the most confortable?
Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

for summer i'd use something like this..

Best Fit Mesh Dog Muzzle


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

hahaha yeah i'd move


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah mesh or a basket muzzle.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

mesh/gauze muzzles are not for anything longer than a couple minutes. because your dog cannot throw up or pant if needed. this can be a SERIOUS problem.
if your going to get one get a basket one.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

basket muzzel for sure that way they can still pant they aren't all that exspensive either!


----------

